# Packing mantids ooth and live ones



## swoosh (Jun 11, 2007)

Guyz,

I would like to know how to pack mantids and their ooths for shipping.

Are they the same with scorpions and tarantulas?

Pictures would be appreciated.

Thanks

swoosh


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2007)

I just use small containers with a moist paper towel for humidity. Pack that in the box with plenty of padding material. In the cold months I put in a heat pack and use an insulated box for live ones.


----------



## swoosh (Jun 12, 2007)

> I just use small containers with a moist paper towel for humidity. Pack that in the box with plenty of padding material. In the cold months I put in a heat pack and use an insulated box for live ones.


Thanks Rick

Do they have holes?

How about the ooth?

Thanks


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

I am also considering packaging ooths. No idea how. Rick, we need you!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2007)

Put the ooth in a small container with the moist paper towel and apply the same padding.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

Yep. Ooths are easy. I put it in a small container with some moist paper towel then put one tiny pinhole in the lid.


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, that is easy. Thanks gu-oops, that honor belongs to swoosh.


----------



## spawn (Jun 17, 2007)

Rick, you said in another thread you do the home-made label via the computer. What shipping company do you use? Where do you deliver the package?


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2007)

> Rick, you said in another thread you do the home-made label via the computer. What shipping company do you use? Where do you deliver the package?


USPS. You can pay the postage online and print the label. I drop it off at the post office or you can schedule them to pick it up.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

> Rick, you said in another thread you do the home-made label via the computer. What shipping company do you use? Where do you deliver the package?


PayPal also has connections with USPS and UPS. When someone pays you with PayPal, making a label is only a few clicks away. They make it really easy for you.

I have a small scale that I got at Dollar Tree. It helps when I want to know how heavy something is.


----------

